# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Rare zweet-lichaamsgeur

## csi23

ik vroeg me af, de laatste week heb ik een paar x gehad dat mijn lichaamsgeur (en ik zat niet echt te zweten maar echt mn lichaamsgeur) n beetje als een verbrande lucht begon te ruiken
en vond het erg vaag, weet iemand door wat dit kan komen en wat dit kan zijn??

----------

